# Our first public performance.



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It was at an open mic. The video was taken on a friend's cell phone so the quality is pretty poor. We are still working on a name but thinking it will be Misticos. Monica is still struggling a bit with singing in English but her voice makes up for it,


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Tempo shifting...great job!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I think the accent would actually work _-for-_ her if she owned it more - like Bjork. But that's just MHO.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lots of potential in that voice.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Lots of potential in that voice.


She was very nervous. That was her first time playing in public with other musicians. She has done a few open mic on her own but never with a group. In practice she plays a lot more with her timing and the melody. Public performance will come with time. We had only had three practices before we did this. She had never heard the song before I played it for her two weeks ago. She didn't know what the blues was. Now she's right into it. She suggested we do a Susan Tedeschi song next.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice work Kerry and friends , I`m looking forward to hearing more as the trios progresses , please post more !


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like it! Keep on keeping on.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds great! GS Mini - seeing more and more of these being used for gigs. Pretty good for it’s price.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

StratCat said:


> Sounds great! GS Mini - seeing more and more of these being used for gigs. Pretty good for it’s price.


It sounds decent. It’s cheap enough I don’t worry if it gets scratched. It small and easy to carry around. It stays in tune. What’s not to like. It is perfect for stuff like this.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What is her mother tongue? That will indicate where and what phonetic sounds to focus on. 

You should also get her to translate one of the verses of each son into her language. That with accelerate your reach in terms of getting a name out. 

Finally get a media student to do your live shows as projects for school. Good quality and symbolic help will ensue. And a fine end product. 

Well done amigo. You’ve got fine beginnings. Question, could she translate one verse and the chorus of a few songs? I know that people love that and it puts your band in higher prominence right away.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job!! Lots of potential with your singer.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Love the video. Everyone seems to be having fun.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

sambonee said:


> What is her mother tongue? That will indicate where and what phonetic sounds to focus on.
> 
> You should also get her to translate one of the verses of each son into her language. That with accelerate your reach in terms of getting a name out.
> 
> ...


She is from Spain. That is a great idea. A verse or two in Spanish would be cool.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My wife is from Spain. There are tons of edyie Gorme Spanish songs that are amazing.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Great performance, like her voice!


----------

